# step flashing



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm putting shingles down and have a question about step flashing. Do you nail through the shingle and step flashing or is it better to just use adhesive over the step flashing?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

OK, I figured it out. The next piece covers the nail in the previous piece of step.
Another thing I figured out... I hate roofing.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

put nail in top 2" of step flashing only,keep shingle nails 4"away from step flashing,step flashing starts where shingle exposure ends,except the 1st 1 or 2 if the wall ends up down at the fascia


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I searched the internet and found several different approaches to laying out step flashing. I kept the nails in the same line as the shingles and kept the edge of the step on the same line as the edge of the shingles. The next piece of step covered the nail of the previous step. I'm only 5 courses into this job. Did I screw up? 

I thought that if no water can enter under the shingles with only 1/2 - 3/4" covering, why would the flashing be different. 

I'm only 5 courses into it, should I strip out the flashing and reattach? 
What are the chances of leaking if I left this portion as is and continued correctly. 

I'm worried that pulling up would add more holes through the underlayment and be bigger cause for a potential leak.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

THERE SHOULD BE 2" HEADLAP PER EACH STEP,SOUNDS LIKE YOU`RE USING METRIC SHINGLES W/5X7 FLASHING(STANDARD SIZE),RIP IT OUT AND GET 5"X8" STEP TO FLASH IT PROPERLY-1ST PIECE BETWEEN STARTER AND 1ST COURSE,THEN EACH SUCCESSIVE ONE BOTTOM SET TO EDGE OF SHINGLE EXPOSURE(SO IT DOESN`T SHOW)-THE 8" GOES ALONG THE HEIGHT OF THE SHINGLE,THE 5"IS BENT IN THE MIDDLE SO HALF IS ON ROOF,HALF IS ON WALL:thumbsup:


----------

